# Netflix streaming with Tivo Premier



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

I bought a Samsung Blue-Ray player a few months back with Netflix streaming in part b/c I did some research on here and had people tell me that Netflix sucked on Tivo HD. 

Do you guys think it will have improved with the Tivo Premier? I'm very tempted to get it b/c it looks like a cool update! 

Also, are they still using the same Tivo wireless adapter for it?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

It is pretty likely it will be better on TiVo Premier but we won't know until the units get out and/or the apps are updated.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

what was wrong with it on Tivo HD? I was planning on replacing my beloved Roku with the Premiere...


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike-Mike said:


> what was wrong with it on Tivo HD? I was planning on replacing my beloved Roku with the Premiere...


I use Netflix on my TiVo HD all the time. It's fine. No complaints. I do prefer using my X-Box 360 for Netflix though since It has more functionality (you can browse the catalog and add videos to your queue with the X-Box software). However, if all you want to do is stream a video from your queue, the TiVo HD is perfectly fine.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I never used it on the TiVO HD, but hopefully it will gain all the normal perks of the 360 and other players with the new UI.

I do believe some users have experienced crashes and lockups with Netflix also. This is probably more to do with being tacked on to the UI.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I've seen some weirdness with Netflix on my TiVo HD, but overall it works well enough. Usually the weirdness involves menus that don't redraw correctly until I exit to the Now Playing list and then go back in.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

do you still get Netflix movies in HD?


----------



## c.hack (Sep 8, 2004)

I have streamed Netflix over Roku, TiVo S3, Windows Media Center (Vista and 7) and directly through Windows (XP, Vista and 7).

By far the worst quality is the Netflix add-on for Media Center. The same movie at the same time looks fine on the same PC. The Media Center Netflix add-on looks so bad it is almost un-watchable.

The best quality is on the Roku box.

TiVo S3 is also very good in my opinion. You won't mistake any of it for Blu-Ray, but it looks good from 10' away on 61" screen.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Mike-Mike said:


> Do you still get Netflix movies in HD?


Yes. Assuming you have a fast enough internet connection, the TiVo is fully capable of streaming Netflix in HD. The quality varies from title to title, but the best stuff looks pretty darn good, in my opinion. Interestingly, you cannot currently stream Netflix in HD to a computer.


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm hoping that the TiVo Premiere will significantly improve the Netflix streaming experience over that I've had with my Series 3. If so, I can then return my son's PS3 to the game room where it belongs...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Heck, I get Netflix streaming on my series 2 and it is gorgeous. No problems.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

i love my Roku, and I was planning on moving it to the bedroom and using Netflix on Tivo for the main room.... it would be sweet if for the Premiere they had a UI for Netflix like Xbox does


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Mike-Mike said:


> ... it would be sweet if for the Premiere they had a UI for Netflix like Xbox does.


Like others have mentioned, I'm hoping that you will be able to search the catalog and add stuff to your queue straight from the TiVo. If you can, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Like others have mentioned, I'm hoping that you will be able to search the catalog and add stuff to your queue straight from the TiVo. If you can, I'll be a happy camper.


can you even search the entire netfix streaming catalog with the 360? I know the 360 allows you to view some titles and add them to your queue, but the last time I looked it didn't give me access to all the titles unless i added them to my queue from a PC.
Has this now changed?


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

The 360 allows you to view titles you did not add to your queue. You can scroll through all the titles by category. I'm not sure if it allows you to search.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dewd2 said:


> The 360 allows you to view titles you did not add to your queue. You can scroll through all the titles by category. I'm not sure if it allows you to search.


That's just it, you can only scroll through a limited number of titles. Not all of them. Again unless this has changed recently. the last time i looked only some of the titles were listed on the 360. the only way I could view them all was from a PC.


----------



## ionman1964 (Jul 13, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Heck, I get Netflix streaming on my series 2 and it is gorgeous. No problems.


How in the hell do you do that? I thought the series 2 was not capable of streaming Netflix?


----------

